# The Gold Confiscation Of April 5, 1933



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2012)

The Gold Confiscation Of April 5, 1933
From: President of the United States Franklin Delano Roosevelt
To: The United States Congress
Dated: 5 April, 1933
Presidential Executive Order 6102

Forbidding the Hoarding of Gold Coin, Gold Bullion and Gold Certificates By virtue of the authority vested in me by Section 5(b) of the Act of October 6, 1917, as amended by Section 2 of the Act of March 9, 1933, entitled

An Act to provide relief in the existing national emergency in banking, and for other purposes~’,

in which amendatory Act Congress declared that a serious emergency exists,

I, Franklin D. Roosevelt, President of the United States of America, do declare that said national emergency still continues to exist and pursuant to said section to do hereby prohibit the hoarding gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates within the continental United States by individuals, partnerships, associations and corporations and hereby prescribe the following regulations for carrying out the purposes of the order:

Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term ‘hoarding” means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term “person” means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.

Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:

(a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.

(b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.

(c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.

(d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.

Section 3. Until otherwise ordered any person becoming the owner of any gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates after April 28, 1933, shall within three days after receipt thereof, deliver the same in the manner prescribed in Section 2; unless such gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates are held for any of the purposes specified in paragraphs (a),(b) or (c) of Section 2; or unless such gold coin, gold bullion is held for purposes specified in paragraph (d) of Section 2 and the person holding it is, with respect to such gold coin or bullion, a licensee or applicant for license pending action thereon.

Section 4. Upon receipt of gold coin, gold bullion, or gold certificates delivered to it in accordance with Section 2 or 3, the Federal reserve bank or member bank will pay thereof an equivalent amount of any other form of coin or currency coined or issued under the laws of the Unites States.

Section 5. Member banks shall deliver alt gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates owned or received by them (other than as exempted under the provisions of Section 2) to the Federal reserve banks of there respective districts and receive credit or payment thereof.

Section 6. The Secretary of the Treasury, out of the sum made available to the President by Section 501 of the Act of March 9, 1933, will in all proper cases pay the reasonable costs of transportation of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates delivered to a member bank or Federal reserve bank in accordance with Sections 2, 3, or 5 hereof, including the cost of insurance, protection, and such other incidental costs as may be necessary, upon production of satisfactory evidence of such costs. Voucher forms for this purpose may be procured from Federal reserve banks.

Section 7. In cases where the delivery of gold coin, gold bullion, or gold certificates by the owners thereof within the time set forth above will involve extraordinary hardship or difficulty, the Secretary of the Treasury may, in his discretion, extend the time within which such delivery must be made. Applications for such extensions must be made in writing under oath; addressed to the Secretary of the Treasury and filed with a Federal reserve bank. Each applications must state the date to which the extension is desired, the amount and location of the gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates in respect of which such application is made and the facts showing extension to be necessary to avoid extraordinary hardship or difficulty.

Section 8. The Secretary of the Treasury is hereby authorized and empowered to issue such further regulations as he may deem necessary to carry the purposes of this order and to issue licenses there under, through such officers or agencies as he may designate, including licenses permitting the Federal reserve banks and member banks of the Federal Reserve System, in return for an equivalent amount of other coin, currency or credit, to deliver, earmark or hold in trust gold coin or bullion to or for persons showing the need for same for any of the purposes specified in paragraphs (a), (c), and (d) of Section 2 of these regulations.

Section 9. Whoever willfully violates any provision of this Executive Order or these regulation or of any rule, regulation or license issued there under may be fined not more than $10,000, or,if a natural person may be imprisoned for not more than ten years or both; and any officer, director, or agent of any corporation who knowingly participates in any such violation may be punished by a like fine, imprisonment, or both.

This order and these regulations may be modified or revoked at any time.
/s/
Franklin D. Roosevelt
President of the United States of America
April 5, 1933


----------



## 4metals (Jul 29, 2012)

No reference to jewelry, we could do what they do in India, cast our gold into solid 22 karat bracelets!

Scary thought.


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2012)

pft, they'd never find mine.


----------



## Irons2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Big Gold chains and Elvis glasses for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 29, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrC4doNuzLc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 29, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Big Gold chains and Elvis glasses for me. :mrgreen:


OK! :lol:


----------



## Irons2 (Jul 30, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Gold chains and Elvis glasses for me. :mrgreen:
> ...



ROFL :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr T stopped wearing his jewelry, I wonder if he still has it or converted it into bars.
I don't think he would give up his gold either way. He loves his gold, and pities the fools.


----------



## Lobby (Aug 1, 2012)

Those were dark times, indeed. 

I wonder where Roosevelt got his advice that this was a good thing to do?


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 1, 2012)

In my opinion it was a good thing to do for the country at that time and would serve the same purpose today only they would need alot more gold to supply the needs of America's economy and population today. Noone was actually cheated out of or had their gold taken from them, it was all bought at full value. I would be in favor of it so long as they leave MY gold and silver out their sticky hands. I have plenty of worthless paper around the house, dont want to trade for more of it.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 1, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> No one was actually cheated out of or had their gold taken from them, it was all bought at full value.



It was bought at $20 per ounce when they knew they were going to instantly revalue it to $35 per ounce. That sounds like someone got cheated to me.

Jim


----------



## rshartjr (Aug 1, 2012)

"The best way to destroy the capitalist system is to debauch the currency. By a continuing process of inflation, governments can confiscate, secretly and unobserved, an important part of the wealth of their citizens." -John Maynard Keynes


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 2, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> Noone was actually cheated out of or had their gold taken from them, it was all bought at full value.


You're taking a little shortcut through the facts, here. 

Yeah, no one was cheated. They were paid full value. However, the thing you're not considering, nor do many, is that they lost 40% of their buying power in the process. The dollar was devalued! I'm sure you see that, eh? 

Do keep in mind, the US was still on a gold standard. After the gold was confiscated, the official valuation was then $35/ounce. That's the kind of shell game that got started with Roosevelt, with precious few of the succeeding presidents failing to escalate the problem. Each time the offical valuation of gold was raised, the dollar was devalued. Can you not see that? 

Try to never lose sight of the fact that gold, when coins were struck, was valued @ $20.67/ounce. That ounce contained 480 grains of gold, just as it does today. Do you understand where I'm going with this?

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Aug 2, 2012)

To give some idea of what Harold is saying we used to have gold sovereigns as currency here in the UK worth £1 at today's rate that same £1 is worth £145 :shock: 
As to hiding your values should our great and kind leaders decide to re enact that same trick again the bad news is you really think this site isn't monitored by our respective governments and that the first knocks on the door won't be on ours


----------



## Palladium (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone who has been here awhile know how i am about tracking folks not only across this website, but the net also. Lets just say how right you are my friend. Not only those but many others. Snip.....


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/act-congress-killed-off-u-205947121.html
How an Act of Congress Killed Off the U.S. Gold Market
﻿
When President Abraham Lincoln acted in December 1861 to suspend the national gold standard -- the legal right to convert paper money into gold coin or "specie" -- he wasn't trying to start a fight with financial speculators in New York. 
Lincoln had a bigger headache at that moment: trying to finance his rapidly growing Union Army in its fight against the South. 
Within three years, though, Lincoln's decision would bring a defining moment that would shape the federal government's relationship with Wall Street. It came in June 1864 when Congress passed the Gold Act -- the single time in U.S. history that Congress used its power to directly close a major financial market in the middle of active trading. It was such a failure that Congress never tried again. 
The Gold Act was Washington's response to a case of extreme profiteering during one of the bloodiest periods of the Civil War. After Lincoln had suspended the gold standard in 1861, he immediately asked Congress to float about $450 million in paper currency for the government to pay its bills. These steps created a temporary dual-currency system: paper "greenbacks" as legal tender for domestic debts, and gold coin as the currency of the world, needed for foreign trade, tariffs and custom duties. 
Confederate Victories 
Without government backing, the value of paper floated freely against gold. Within a few weeks, there was a brisk market on Wall Street for trading between gold and dollars. Each Confederate military victory sent gold prices soaring. 

More at the link.

﻿


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 4, 2012)

@palladium, what is this "Soho Selective soldering system?"


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2012)

Just something i found interesting.


----------



## Oz (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-gold-bars-20120803,0,5461335,full.story

Makes you wonder why they chose to audit at this point and time.


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Oz said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-gold-bars-20120803,0,5461335,full.story
> 
> Makes you wonder why they chose to audit at this point and time.



1 to 1.5 grams per Assay? Someone is making out.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Oz said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-gold-bars-20120803,0,5461335,full.story
> 
> Makes you wonder why they chose to audit at this point and time.


My favorite part of that article is the caption under the picture 


> A stack of gold bars stored at the Federal Reserve Bank of New York.


Just who was it that stacked all that gold right there in the doorway?

Looks to me like a bit of Photoshop work (by an idiot...) - but not very convincing to me (nor any part of that "audit"...) that ANY gold bars exist. I think an independent audit is the only way to verify - perhaps a contingent from the GRF? I volunteer! 8)


----------



## nickvc (Aug 5, 2012)

I like the part about the samples been destroyed or lost, me thinks that the wrong people may be in charge there as they obviously know Jack about gold :shock: 
Someone is having a bumper payday off this with 1/2 kilo of gold going walkies plus no doubt assay charges nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Auggie (Aug 5, 2012)

The realities underlying the gold confiscation, which was but one small part in a grand orchestration, are far more intricate than your mere imagination.

I offer everyone today this gift:

http://www.creditorsincommerce.com/videos-watch-cic-lt-001.php


----------



## Palladium (Aug 8, 2012)

Gold mine world http://lancasteronline.com/article/local/433732_Home-full-of-chemicals-shuttered.html#ixzz22fkxCIhN

California http://www.ktvu.com/videos/news/menlo-park-men-melting-down-gold-trigger-hazmat/vHCjy/


----------

